
Holberton Wants to Be a Different Kind of Coding School - julien421
http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/27/holberton-wants-to-be-a-different-kind-of-coding-school/?hn=true
======
rpedela
I am happy to see other models being tried. I agree that 8-12 week courses is
not enough to become competent. However I am not sure the part-time mentors
rather than full-time teachers thing will work. Time will tell of course.

------
monksy
I get the feeling that students would be heavily short changed via this
program.

I realize that there are issues with the traditional university model.
However, students need to learn about system architecture, theory, algorithm
analysis, etc.

I get the feeling that this is nothing but a training program for a particular
job. (Also, it may be a way to keep labor from leaving and/or over leveraging
salary negotiation [fixed training program])

~~~
SethMurphy
If this is really nothing more than an apprenticeship program I still think
this can be a great model. I don't think they should use the word school in
the name though. As for the salary negotiation point, most junior developers
have no leverage (uggg ... I hate that term, junior developer, it is so
arbitrary). I do wonder what the financial model is though. I suspect they are
double dipping, but think it would be fairest to have corporate sponsors.
Paying tuition for a non accredited school is a very big gamble.

UPDATE: Ok, so it is "free" for the first students. I put it in quotes because
you must be able to afford not working for two years, which is hardly without
cost. This basically rules out those who can not be supported by their parents
or partners, and supports privilege being passed from one generation to the
next. I would much prefer a paid apprenticeship model for those that do not
wish to get a university degree, which while not free is attainable to all
through deferred payment (student loans).

